# Making a mason jar milker



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

So I want to make one of these and I know that a number of people here have experience doing similar projects. [YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDlbmp_qaa8[/ame][/YOUTUBE]

It's a pretty decent video except they want you to buy their how to kit--- which is markedly cheaper than buying a ready made system but I want to learn the necessary things to make one myself.

On the hand vacuum pump, what is too much pressure? Which kinds seem to be best both for drawing the proper vacuum and for hand comfort? What kinds of hoses are food safe and I'd guess transparent is best. Are they just plain fittings one would find in Lowes in the section one found the tubing? Is there an ideal diameter tubing?

This has just become very interesting because my FF has really petite teats and I am not looking forward to trying to milk her by hand come the 2 week mark when I begin separating Vader at night.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I drilled holes in a lid and put in the air lines- now there are blue lines which remain flexable. 
It worked well, I used a foodsaver unit - he little one made for the containers and bags, not the large sealer type 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/487834-homemade-milking-machine.html


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Doesn't matter if a search the forum if I choose the wrong words or phrases .

Found this video too, it's kind of cute: [YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfFmZD4OeoQ[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goats4Life (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm actually hoping to make one similar to this using my old Pump N Style. It pulses so it won't be so hard on the teats. Just waiting on hubby to help.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your missing a pulsater


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I really am more interested in the hand powered ones, not the battery ones, myself. I don't see pulsators on any of those. But isn't that because they lose pressure on their own and you then pump again, kind of making a pulsating action?


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

Question. If you have one that milks both sides at once and one side is done before the other, then what? If you take that one off wknt it lose suction? But isn't leaving it bad too?

When using the battery operated ones if that matters. Thinking if making one since I have hand issues.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Mostly I see people using the housing from a hypodermic needle, the plastic portion that hold the medication on the teats for teat cups-- if one side milks out faster, couldn't you just plug the other one? put a cap on it or something? Or maybe it'd be easier to put clamps on the hoses and be able to clamp one if it's done?


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

CraterCove said:


> Mostly I see people using the housing from a hypodermic needle, the plastic portion that hold the medication on the teats for teat cups-- if one side milks out faster, couldn't you just plug the other one? put a cap on it or something? Or maybe it'd be easier to put clamps on the hoses and be able to clamp one if it's done?



Like an IV shutoff valve thing. Hmmm I'll have to look in my stash lol great idea!!


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

The Foodsaver milkers are incredibly slow! I can milk 3 goats in the time it takes to milk one with that style milker - no exaggeration. The milkers made using sprayer "guns" (such as the Maggidans) cause incredible hand and arm pain after awhile, due to the repetitive motion. Again, I'd rather hand milk.


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

Hmmm my prob is that I type all day (medical transcriptionist) and after doing that going on 13 years now I have no hand strength and it hurts plus my fingers done bend very well most days. I was hoping this would be the answer. I watched a video of one of these set ups on YouTube (fruit jar milker I think it was called?) and she milked that one in real time got over a gallon I think it was and the video was 11 mins from washing udder to done. Plus she talked before she started and changed jars. I guess I may have to time myself tomorrow morning


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Hand milking is a repetitive motion as well. My hands and forearms hurt when I begin the milking season after a couple of months off--- but what I really worry about are the times I am out of town. My husband is a great one for the spontaneous 'let's go out of town for the weekend' something like this will give me the ability to go and let my girl who can feed and report but doesn't know much else to keep milking my girls while I'm gone and since there is no contamination i can have her put the milk in the fridge in the barn and have plenty of jars for her.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Dfreddie said:


> Hmmm my prob is that I type all day (medical transcriptionist) and after doing that going on 13 years now I have no hand strength and it hurts plus my fingers done bend very well most days. I was hoping this would be the answer. I watched a video of one of these set ups on YouTube (fruit jar milker I think it was called?) and she milked that one in real time got over a gallon I think it was and the video was 11 mins from washing udder to done. Plus she talked before she started and changed jars. I guess I may have to time myself tomorrow morning


I watched that one too... it was a half gallon jar she filled and put another jar on after. It seems pretty relaxing, actually, the way she does it. I think that since the seal isn't perfect and one needs to repump occasionally that a pulsator isn't that big an issue. I don't think it has the power of the more industrial sets whether you choose a hand pump or a battery one.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Google "bicycle vaccum pump conversion" for instructions. A bike pump is a LOT easier on the hands than a hand pump. I have the udderly easy pump but find hand milking easier to do than fool with that, even with tiny teats and my large hands.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I've tried the other milkers and they're either incredibly slow or cause increased pain. I can't sleep at night due to the pain in my wrists, elbows and upper arms, so it was either invest in an electric milker or ditch the goats. Ditching the goats wasn't an option...


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

harvestmoonfarm said:


> I've tried the other milkers and they're either incredibly slow or cause increased pain. I can't sleep at night due to the pain in my wrists, elbows and upper arms, so it was either invest in an electric milker or ditch the goats. Ditching the goats wasn't an option...



So do you hand milk or what so you use? Above you said you'd rather hand milk and I figured you did, but know I'm thinking you have an electric one. Whatcha using?? I need lots of ideas


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Dfreddie said:


> So do you hand milk or what so you use? Above you said you'd rather hand milk and I figured you did, but know I'm thinking you have an electric one. Whatcha using?? I need lots of ideas


I currently hand milk, but I ordered a milker from Perry's that will be here tomorrow. My hands and arms just can't handle it anymore.


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

harvestmoonfarm said:


> I currently hand milk, but I ordered a milker from Perry's that will be here tomorrow. My hands and arms just can't handle it anymore.



I hear ya. Right now I can barely bend my knuckles. I'm not even 40. That can't be good lol


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

So in looking for a hand held sealer on internet there is the food saver one for $19 and a sunbeam for $41. Will the cheap one work? Just curious if it would have less vacuum or something.


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

Goats4Life said:


> I'm actually hoping to make one similar to this using my old Pump N Style. It pulses so it won't be so hard on the teats. Just waiting on hubby to help.



I tried making one this weekend with a pump in style advanced. Didn't work. Not enough suction. It would move the jar lid and the teats but just not enough to pull the milk out. Glad I only spent 20 on the breast pump. Hopefully I can resell it


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

I made one using the brake bleeder pump. It takes a good bit to get the half gallon jar pressured up so to speak, but then just the occasional pump to maintain suction. I usually hand milk but have one girl I just can't do without having my hand go numb at night. I think it is good to work your hands doing something other than typing, which is what I also do all day, milking keeps my hands nice and strong. Good luck with the milker, and keep us posted.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I am pricing out my parts and trying to decide which hand pump to get. Friday when the pay comes in I will get the parts and make that my Saturday project in time for Vader to hit her two week mark and for Leia to be ready to give up some milk for us.


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the breast pump might work if you could find a bottle big enough to attach right to it rather than a jar. But I ordered a hand sealer. Should be here Wednesday. Now just gotta get teat cups. The 35 mm syringe is a good fit for my girl but the end is too small for the tubing. And the opening is you small on that syringe. Hoping a catheter tip style will work???


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Look in the auto parts dept at Wal Mart. There is a battery fluid tester that has a good size body and a long tapered tip.


----------

